# OTBS Member/Knight/Knightess No. Logo's...



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi All!...

Since I've been away from the *SMF* quite a bit over the last few weeks, some of the more 
recent of our *OTBS* inductees, as well as many of our long-standing *OTBS* members may be 
unaware of how to receive one of the newer *OTBS** Member/Knight No.* logo's with their 
own *Member/Knight* (*Knightess*) *No.* on it...

In light of this...I'd like to take this opportunity to remind our *OTBS* members that would 
like to receive one of the new style *OTBS Member/Knight No.* logo's to use in their signature 
to send a PM or email to me with the email address they'd like it sent to...

A *Big Thank You* goes out to *Tulsa Jeff* for kindly and graciously granting permission for the 
original *OTBS* logo to be modified in this manner, and for allowing the use of these logo's on 
the forums by those *OTBS* members whom wish to use them!...

I think we *ALL* should give a *BIG* round of applause to *Tulsa Jeff* for not only the logo's, 
but also for the wonderful job he does as *Owner/Administrator* of the *SMF*!...

We *ALL* owe him a lot!...His is a many times 'thankless' job!...

Again...If any of our *OTBS* members would like to receive one of these newer style logo's, 
just send me a PM, or an email with the return email address you'd like for me to send it to...

I'll also include an instructional file which will help you install the logo into your signature...

I'll send both files out as soon as I receive the messages, usually within a matter of minutes 
if I'm online at the time...

If I'm not online...I'll send them as soon as I'm again online...

I normally will send you a PM to let you know when the files have been sent...

If you haven't received them within a reasonable length of time after receiving my PM, 
please let me know so that I can try another route to get them to you...

Just let me know and I'll be glad to make them up and get them out to you!...

That's all there is to it!...

Thanks to all that have posted the wonderful comments and compliments about these logo's 
over the past few weeks!...

And a *BIG Thank You*, and *Hat's Off* to *Tulsa Jeff*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm *proud* to be a small part of the *SMF*!...The *No. 1* and *BEST* smoking meat website on the internet!!...


Until later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you so much Coley! And it's good to have you back!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 12, 2007)

*  Hey Coley, I agree with Debi, its great to see you here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I would give you a thousand rep points, if only I could. Your a good man Coley, and we surely love ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## richtee (Nov 12, 2007)

Indeed! Hip hip HOORAY! Hip hip HOORAY! Hip hip HOORAY!
.
.
Hmm if everyone he has helped gave him points, he'd have WELL over a thousand...<hint!>


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm very proud of mine, Thanks


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree with the praise offered to Jeff and heartily send mine. I also would like to send my personal praise to Coley for his interest and help. It is so nice to have him back.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your help and contributions to the SMF. Best place I've found all year!


----------

